# Looking for Middle Earth ie Hobbit buildings



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Trying to set my railway in the Shire of Tolkien's middle earth. Looking for Hobbit type buildings like houses, a Pub and something to pass for a railway depot. What I have now is to Austrian/German/USA looking to really put one in mindset of where I want them to. Tried Hobbylobby, hoping for bird houses I could weatherproof and use, no luck. Other than epay, any other ideas? Mike


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Mike, maybe you've done it already, but a google search using 'fairy house' or "middle earth fairy house" brought up all sorts of ideas. Though what I noticed were mainly home made creations, maybe they'd serve as food for thought.

Here's a fairy house vendor, with a couple of them looking hobbitish, and maybe close to "proper scale," 

https://www.myfairygardens.com/product-category/houses/

They even have a "hobbit house,"

https://www.myfairygardens.com/product/hobbit-house/


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I found 3 hobbit houses on Amazon, look to be close enough to scale. No sizes listed in the description though. Prices average between 35 and 45 dollers. Plenty of time to look till spring. Thanks for the ideas. Mike


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
Take a look at this website. http://laketownandshire.net/Home.html It belongs to a member of our garden RR club.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Wish he had some pics of his layout on there. I did see a couple on the link to the newspaper article. The one hobbit house looks like one I found on Amazon. Thanks for the link. I tried a couple more places here in town with no luck for anything suitable. Mike


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out your local nursery. My wife built a fairy garden in a section of our back yard. She has some dwarf figurines and a troll hole. Also some miniature furniture designed for outdoor use. All purchased at the nursery and all of a size useful for large scale..


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

Some gift and garden catalogs have similar buildings. As to scale, try to remember that hobbits are about half the size of a normal human (remember how Gandalf kept bumping his head on Bilbo's doorways and chandelier). Another thing is that you would probably only have to do a front and perhaps a side (or window or two) for most hobbit dwellings, as they are usually dug into the side of a hill. For inns, most any old-timey English pub would do. At least it worked in the movies.

Just some thoughts,
David Meashey

P.S. Remember - round doors and windows.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Floral-We...&q=:topRated&gclid=CN6Y6IDYytECFUqewAodjIQCJA


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

You could try to build what you want. These are pretty much 1:24 (25mm) but you can cheat a little. Make nice pieces when assembled.

http://www.hirstarts.com/molds/molds.html


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight is that a live tree. Pete


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It could be Pete. I can't say, though it wouldn't surprise me considering this is for a fairy _garden_. I just did a Goggle search for *fairy garden* and looked at the images. It was on the first page of results. I just wanted to post an image for Mike of something that was readily available.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice Bonsi tree with a hobbit house next to it! My other thought is the other theme I originally started the railway with and hence the stream that feeds the pond. To give the effect of a river front community from the Late Jim Henson's Emmet Otter's Jug Band Christmas, just in a summer time look with the river flowing. Simple stuff like docks I can build. And I have seen bird houses that look like some of the places in the TV program. Trying to find my DVD of it so I can see what Doc Bullfrog's Riverside rest looks like. Exploring ideas since I cant do much outdoors right now. Seems most buildings are expensive for the hobbit theme unless I try to build them. I have a couple wood buildings on the layout now that kind of fit the other theme, but I need to do some work on them, getting kind of beat up looking and falling apart. Mike


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight Ennis said:


> http://www.hobbylobby.com/Floral-We...&q=:topRated&gclid=CN6Y6IDYytECFUqewAodjIQCJA


Its real, its a Chinese Elm trained as a bonsai tree.

Scot


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Under $40 on ebay. This is plenty big!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Miniature-F...786555?hash=item1c7937d57b:g:J2kAAOSwdzVXk6Q2

This is also big enough, and there are others.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Mythical...380677?hash=item28263f6505:g:VDMAAOSwnHZYebqv

BUT WAIT THERE's MORE!!!

You can buy a whole assortment of the front doors and these are definitely plenty big.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purple-Stea...969675?hash=item3abfeb438b:g:rtwAAOSwpIdW8Dce

And even Hobbits have to "go" sometime.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Miniature-D...d651a3d&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=252327981532

Just go to ebay and search for hobbit house.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Tod;

The hobbit privy must have been built by an INSANE hobbit. Who in their right mind would hang the toilette paper on the outside of the door?

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------

